# Game 32: Nets @ Heat (1/3/09 7:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, January 3rd, 2009 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Marcus Banks
Jamaal Magloire
Chris Quinn
Shaun Livingston
Yakhouba Diawara
Mark Blount
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its gonna be tough to beat this team for a 3rd time this season but its important that we win this game with the Spurs coming up, followed by our longest road trip of the season after that.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Brook went off last game, lets try and keep his rebound numbers down this time. But yeah, it'll be tough to beat these with all those games ahead.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I'll be at this one. I'm hoping everyone will be looking to redeem themselves after that crapfest yesterday


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I'll be there too.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Do the Nets win the award for ugliest starting lineup?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't know, Wade doesn't make up for the fact we have Marion and Joel in ours, that accounts for more than one person.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

anyone got a link?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow what a terrible start. Heat are playing without Marion, so DQ gets the start. No Devin Harris for New Jersey and they are up 15 in the first...ewww


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, I was watching the playoff game and just remembered the game was on. I see I havent missed much.

Why is Shawn Marion out?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This team can't score. Only 9 points with 3 minutes left in the 1st and still Beasley sits.

Spoo is like a chef that complains he has no ingredients yet he hasn't even checked the refrigerator or the cupboard.

He never makes proactive substitutions. If he does go to his bench it's as a reaction to whatever adjustment his opposing coach made that forced him to respond.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Diawara just ran over a guy 30 feet from the basket, stretching to catch a pass, with 2 seconds left on the shotclock. Ugh.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chris Quinn is the first PG off the bench! Rejoice Heat fans because the Marcus Banks nightmare has ended!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see Quinn over Banks. Banks had been horrible the past couple of games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

27-14 Nets after 1

This seems like a continuation of last night's 4th quart.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on DQ, when you're that close take that layup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diawara for 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nets are makin shots, we arent. Thats the difference right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The zone has worked pretty good so far. Now if only we can get some points on the other end.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's got to finish that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3333

7pt game


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

can somebody help me out? Can't seem to find a proper link


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That would be cool to see DQ in the Rookie/Sophomore game


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

nm, it's working now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad shot selection by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 33333 again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Brook Lopez is abusing Jamaal. All his points have come against him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We would be dead out there tonight without Quinn.

But one thing that pisses me off about him is that he never takes chances with his passes. I guess he can't risk losing the little playing time he gets so it's understandable, but he misses lots of open players.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice shot by Beasley


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Beasley with the jumper but we had a 2 for 1 opportunity there and nobody recognized it.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

damn.. my feed lags. what are you guys using?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, way too easy for Dooling there.

46-38 Nets at the half

Much better 2nd qtr. Only down 8 with Wade struggling


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> damn.. my feed lags. what are you guys using?


My tv


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't live in Miami


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the hell has Tony Fiorentino been watching? Wade's missed quite a few dunks this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ with the drive and finish


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We just cant do anything on offense if UD isnt hitting that mid range jumper.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley in early this qtr.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And Beasley quickly scores.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diawara for 33333

3pt game all of a sudden after a 7-0 run.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Diawara for 33333
> 
> 3pt game all of a sudden after a 7-0 run.


You've gotta give me that the early substitution directly caused this run.

This is what basketball is all about: making adjustments to dictate the tempo of the game. Reactionary substitutions with 1 minute left in the quarter don't do that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Yup, nice call :yes:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Second time this game Diawara fouls a guy far from the basket on an innocuous play and puts him on the free throw line.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The AAA is pissed. I think myst and sknydave might meet the refs out in the parking lot.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Beasley is keeping you all in this game. I figure Wade will step in once the 4th quarter rolls by

Looks like Brook likes playing you guys


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

HB said:


> Beasley is keeping you all in this game. I figure Wade will step in once the 4th quarter rolls by
> 
> Looks like Brook likes playing you guys


He looks like a young Zydrunas against us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> Second time this game Diawara fouls a guy far from the basket on an innocuous play and puts him on the free throw line.


I have no idea what he was trying to accomplish on that one. He just gave them two free throws.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

HB said:


> Beasley is keeping you all in this game. I figure Wade will step in once the 4th quarter rolls by
> 
> Looks like Brook likes playing you guys


Anyone taller than 6'10 does. Freaking Aaron Gray dominated us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diawara for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go Wade. Finally got inside.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Magloire is too slow to guard Lopez. And everyone else is too small. We can't stop big guys that are also quick guys (compared to Jamaal Magloire).


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jarvis Hayes had to get revenge from last time I suppose.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> Jarvis Hayes had to get revenge from last time I suppose.


Ah yeah. I forgot about Joel Anthony destroying him on that screen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Magloire is too slow to guard Lopez. And everyone else is too small. We can't stop big guys that are also quick guys (compared to Jamaal Magloire).


So you're saying we're basically screwed against 90% of the bigs in the league?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and VC are taking turns taking horrible shots :laugh:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Blocking foul? Say what?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Miami is :sparta: playing like warriors out there.

Chalmers getting tossed around but answers aggressively on the offensive end, grabbing rebounds and ****.

I'm pissed I can't see ****. Lag is horrible. 
:azdaja:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WOW, that was sick by Keyon.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diawara for 33333

What a game he's had

63-61 Nets after 3


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

im convinced the ref's HATE Mario. I know rookie's dont get much love, but this dude gets HATED on by the refs. Whether it be gettin hacked wit no calls (as most rookies do) or B***S*** calls on him.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

With 14 points Yakhouba Diawara is our leading scorer. :none:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diawara ties it up


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I like that his name is Rainbow. I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

^at least some1 is steppin up..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn for 333333

Hope Wade is alright


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> With 14 points Yakhouba Diawara is our leading scorer. :none:


well, Simmons is ours.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

yaaaaaakhouuubaaaaaa!!!! 3!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diawara for 33333333 again!

Wow, 3 number 5 for 'khouba


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

anybody as scared as i am about Wade?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Goddamn Bobby Simmons hurting Wade.

That's like a Chevy Nova wrecking a Lambo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice rebound by Mario

Good to hear Wade is probable to return. Hopefully we build a lead and he doesnt have to. But I highly doubt that'll happen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why was Vince doubled all the way out by the 3pt line? I must have missed it. Did he drive to the basket or something?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Wade to Beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rebounding is killing us


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 33333

Heat by 1


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DQ & Diawara are raining TRIPLE'S!!!!!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Diawara commits way too many damn stupid fouls.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wrong call costs us 3 points. :curse:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn you Keyon..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the sick layup to give Miami back the lead.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Keyon has played awesome tonight.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Great.. my feed cut out.

Back to Chinese broadcast.. :sigh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice rebound by Beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley hits 1 of 2 to tie the game.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

i think that Beasely put back attempt, was the toughest thing i've seen him do all yr, we need more of that. too bad he missed that 2nd FT


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rather Unique said:


> i think that Beasely put back attempt, was the toughest thing i've seen him do all yr, we need more of that. too bad he missed that 2nd FT


Yeah, he needs to do that same stuff on the defensive boards as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the BLOCK!

And he's fouled


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with another block!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Keyon throws it off the glass and made it.

When you're hot, you're hot.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Mr. Gumbo ties it up.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What a game!

What a Keyon!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Wade misses the game winner.

OT


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Oh my god if Keyon would've made that....


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Anyone have a feed?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I wish we would've signed Keyon this offseason. He's on a friendly contract too (only 500k of it is guaranteed in 2010).


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

i gotta say i hate that step back, superstar last possesion shot..i rather dude get to the paint. I know some of the reason is the whole refs dont call fouls in the last seconds but still..near the paint is a much higher percentage shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with the J


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

wow, Dwade made somethin outta what looked like 3 t/os on that play lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!!!!!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I think DWade likes playing against Brook Lopez.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Get That Weak **** Outta Here!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thats how you take a game over, Wade!

Wow :laugh:

Although, he had Beasley wide open but chose to take it himself on that one.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hahaha, I think we might be to the Nets what the Pacers are to us.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade needs 2 steals and a block for a 5x5 game.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade is so naughty.

stop it Dwyane---just stop it! lol


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> Hahaha, I think we might be to the Nets what the Pacers are to us.


took the words out of my mouth.

we're the same thing to the wizards.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

DAMNNNN! BEASE!!! brook gettin owned up in these late mins.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1 to ice this ****! :clap:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

ZOMG....Wade just shimmied.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DWade played PG for the entire OT period. That's something new.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

VC with an and1 of his own.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now Simmons with a 3

Wade to the line


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> DWade played PG for the entire OT period. That's something new.


didnt do much for other teammates in that period of time (offensively), but i sure as hell ain't complainin.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

damn missed both.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Wade, you bum! :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Keyon makes both to make it a 2pt game.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Come on Wade, you bum! :laugh:


Reminds me of him missing both FTs in Dallas in game 6 after it looked like we'd put it away.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley fouled and will be at the line


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Haslem, like always, doesnt try to get open when we struggle to inbound. but im just nit picking here.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

gotdamn these FTs!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley hits 1-2 and now the Nets have a chance to tie it up :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, I thought that ball was going in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario hits both to push the lead up to 5


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 101-96

Nice come from behind win after falling behind big in the 1st quarter.

Diawara kept us in this game until Beasley and of course Wade picked it up.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Heat Win!!!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Heat Win 101-96.

Not a great game to start but a great finish, and a big win for out team.

D Wade struggled through the first 3Q's but came up big when it mattered, thats big for his momentum hopefully.

Lets Go Heat!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Brook Lopez better stay away from ESPN until tomorrow :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> D Wade struggled through the first 3Q's but came up big when it mattered, thats big for his momentum hopefully.


Yup, he said he's figuring out what teams are trying to do to him in 4th quarters so hopefully that's a good sign for future games.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Brook Lopez better stay away from ESPN until tomorrow :laugh:


could he possibly be worse than Joel? it cant be.

Im sure Adam is proud of his boy Diawara, lol


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> could he possibly be worse than Joel? it cant be.
> 
> Im sure Adam is proud of his boy Diawara, lol


A player with a nickname like "Rainbow Man" is a great fit for South Beach.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> A player with a nickname like *"Rainbow Man" *is a great fit for South Beach.


get outta here man. you serious? :lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> get outta here man. you serious? :lol:


Yeah, Tony Fiorentino gave him that name because of the rainbow-like arc on his 3pt shots.

Unfortunately for 'khouba, Tony continues to call him that and actually thinks Diawara likes that nickname :laugh:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Yeah, Tony Fiorentino gave him that name because of the rainbow-like arc on his 3pt shots.
> 
> Unfortunately for 'khouba, Tony continues to call him that and actually thinks Diawara likes that nickname :laugh:


then that explains why Diawara is one of Tony's "favorites".


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Just got home from the game. HOLY ****! That was a great game to be in the arena for


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> Just got home from the game. HOLY ****! That was a great game to be in the arena for


Just not for the 1st quarter


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

yepyep!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

myst said:


> Just got home from the game. HOLY ****! That was a great game to be in the arena for


do you get nauseated with the constant cartoon sound effects and cheesy music with every possession on the court?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> do you get nauseated with the constant cartoon sound effects and cheesy music with every possession on the court?


Lol, na, but it was louder then I remember.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

myst said:


> Lol, na, but it was louder then I remember.


i dont know how you do it. it drives me insane.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> i dont know how you do it. it drives me insane.


Well to be honest, the game was pretty slow in the first two quarters when there was no music playing. You could hear crickets.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

_"Rainbow Man"..!_

I don't believe this.. :laugh:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

> "We had a pretty simple game plan for Dwyane on both ends of the floor,'' Spoelstra said. "Really all it was, was he's going to trap Carter on every single pick and roll. We're going to put Dwyane underneath the hoop and tell him to block anything that comes in there.
> 
> "And if they skip it out to the 3-point line, sprint out there and take that away too. And if that guy drives and kicks to somebody else, run that one down and try to block that. Basically, cover the whole court.''


:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *CHARITY STRIPE?*
> 
> Entering Saturday, the Heat ranked last in the league in free-throw shooting percentage.
> 
> ...


As someone pointed out in Ira's Q&A's, you'd think with us being one of the smallest teams in the league that we'd be a better free throw shooting team.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Damn Yakhouba, way to contribute. Sounds like a fun game to watch near the end, I'll probably DL this. Seems like Wade took over again near the end?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade was amazing...those blocks at the end were just jump out of your seat crazy. He was pedestrian for 80% of the game and then just exploded.

Diawara was massive, i cringe everytime when those rainbows get chucked, but he was big tonight.

Beasley had a nice game, didnt make many mistakes and was that important second option, he picked his spots and was big when we needed him.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't know how anyone can say Michael is struggling anymore. Starting with the Bulls games, he's there when we need him. Yeah, he isn't putting up 17 and 8 like we were all hoping preseason, but we'd be very SOL without him.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I just watched the game, DWade's blocks were nasty, especially the one in overtime on Brook, just dirty. And oh my god, the shimmy was awesome. :laugh:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Beast, change your avatar... I am salivating at what could be.


----------

